# Help Identifying Vintage Longines Watch



## Dannyboy83

Hi I signed up to the forum today in the hope that someone maybe able to help me identify a longines watch that I was given.it was given to me by my mother who in turn was given it by her grandfather.It was a retirement gift.it is hallmarked for 9carat gold i think and the back is hallmarked inside,it also has the name baume engraved on it.I have searched online but cannot find it anywhere,so any help on the model name and year would be appreciated. Thanks dan.


----------



## martinzx

Dannyboy83 said:


> Hi I signed up to the forum today in the hope that someone maybe able to help me identify a longines watch that I was given.it was given to me by my mother who in turn was given it by her grandfather.It was a retirement gift.it is hallmarked for 9carat gold i think and the back is hallmarked inside,it also has the name baume engraved on it.I have searched online but cannot find it anywhere,so any help on the model name and year would be appreciated. Thanks dan.


Would be happy to try & help, but i cannot view your pics,

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=13637

Also a serial number, can give you the year

1867

1

1905

1,750,000

1922

4,000,000

1946

6,500,000

1870

20,000

1907

2,000,000

1925

4,250,000

1947

7,000,000

1875

100,000

1909

2,250,000

1926

4,500,000

1952

8,250,000

1882

250,000

1911

2,500,000

1928

4,750,000

1953

9,000,000

1888

500,000

1912

2,750,000

1929

5,000,000

1956

10,000,000

1893

750,000

1913

3,000,000

1934

5,250,000

1959

11,000,000

1899

1,000,000

1915

3,250,000

1937

5,500,000

1962

12,000,000

1901

1,250,000

1917

3,500,000

1938

5,750,000

1966

13,000,000

1904

1,500,000

1919

3,750,000

1940

6,000,000

1967

14,000,000

1942

6,250,000

1969

15,000,000

Cheers martin


----------



## Dannyboy83

hi thanks for the response,the serial number is indicating it is from 1966 so theres that also its 17 jewels,and here are the pictures,hopefully you can see them this time.


----------



## martinzx

Dannyboy83 said:


> hi thanks for the response,the serial number is indicating it is from 1966 so theres that also its 17 jewels,and here are the pictures,hopefully you can see them this time.


Hi danny

any chance of some bigger pics please







especially the one showing the caliber

Its a Gold/plated or solid gold dress watch,

Cheers martin


----------



## Dannyboy83

martinzx said:


> Dannyboy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi thanks for the response,the serial number is indicating it is from 1966 so theres that also its 17 jewels,and here are the pictures,hopefully you can see them this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi danny
> 
> any chance of some bigger pics please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially the one showing the caliber
> 
> Its a Gold/plated or solid gold dress watch,
> 
> Cheers martin
Click to expand...

thanks for the quick response.i think its solid gold.its marked on the part that the strap is attached too and also on the inside of the back



















if you look on the second picture its marked on the top left of the watch where the strap is held


----------



## aroma

Hi there - the numbers stamped on the rim of the case near the strap lug usually indicate that this is an English made case by Dennison's - Dennison made cases for many watch manufacturers including Longines. The three numbers are usually the last three digits of the case serial number. On the inside of the case back you may see the following: 13322 (or similar), a case serial number (the last 3 digits of which are repeated on the rim) and maybe either ALD or Baumme - plus of course the hallmarks. Look at the hallmarks and you should see 9, 375, an anchor sideways and a date letter. You can date the watch from this and use the calibre number as a back-up for dating.

Let us know how you get on

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## martinzx

Hi There

I still cant read the wording on the caliber picture, if you cant upload a better quality picture, please type the details

cheers martin


----------



## Dannyboy83

these are the best quality i could manage


----------



## Dannyboy83

i found a similar one here seems to be the same but made a year or two earlier


----------



## martinzx

Thanks,

The caliber is a 30L, Google it loads of info out there, it is a quality piece 

Longines, Swiss, 17 Jewels - Longines; Incabloc

Features

manual wind

sub second

Data

13.25''', Dm= 30.0mm

H= 4mm

17 jewels

f = 18000 A/h

power reserve 43h

Cheers martin :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Dannyboy83 said:


> i found a similar one here seems to be the same but made a year or two earlier


A bit optimistic om price I think, but a great watch :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Dannyboy83

thanks a lot,not really bothered about price just wanted a few more details.going to pass it down to the kids so its nice to know a bit more about it.thank you for your help its much appreciated.


----------



## martinzx

Dannyboy83 said:


> thanks a lot,not really bothered about price just wanted a few more details.going to pass it down to the kids so its nice to know a bit more about it.thank you for your help its much appreciated.


Your more than welcome I love vintage Longines :thumbsup: a great watch, enjoy

Cheers Martin


----------



## aroma

Further to my previous post - As predicted, it is an English made case by Dennison's of Handsworth, Birmingham made under contract to Baume (the UK distributer of Longines). Dennison's made cases for many manufacturers including Rolex, Omega and Zenith so it is a quality piece. Case ref 13322 - they made these cases for Omegas and Longines from 1941 until the mid 60s so yours is a late piece. The hallmark is for Birmingham (anchor sideways) and 1965 (Q) and the case reference number fits in to that era (1964/5). The movement serial number of 13.04 million is datable to 1966. So, what happened is that the UK Authorized Distributor of Longines imported the bare movement and fitted it into an English made case - this was standard practice - the case had obviously been in stock for a year or so at the time.

It's fascinating when you start looking into these things - such small details can tell you so much.

Enjoy it

Andrew


----------



## mel

Just to add, one reason why cases and movements were "married" up outside of Switzerland was to avoid some or all of the taxes at the time!

:weed: ldman:


----------

